
Windows 10 quietly got a built-in network sniffer, how to use - nreece
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-quietly-got-a-built-in-network-sniffer-how-to-use/
======
toyg
This shows how much Windows has fallen out of favor with tech enthusiasts:
there is no way we wouldn’t have heard of a new system32 executable _for
almost 2 years_ back in the day. People would rush to diff the hell out of any
beta and patch release. Now nobody cares.

------
gen3
I can see this helping in instances when you need to debug something, and
don’t want to force anyone to download wireshark or tcpdump. Being able to
grab all traffic for a specific port is pretty cool.

Also, if your doing a pen test / war game. I wonder if an added rule is
persistent between reboots.

------
kerng
Mmhh. Maybe pktmon is new but tracing, including network has been there for a
long time.

